# Surprised! In a good way.



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've always wanted a Punto GT turbo, 1.4 8v turbo pushing 140bhp standard. On the old insurance groups system they were group 14/20! 

At the age of 19 with 1 NCB i've just done a quote on Confused.com. 

Thinking oh how i'm going to be blown away with some ridonkulous quote.

£1200!! Couldn't believe it. 

That's me as a student too, living at home.


----------

